# Chances Conformation!



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

aww she's sooo pretty

She toes out alot in back, and at least one foot in the front (probably both though)
She has a thin neck, but with more muscle it would look really nice I think
Something about her neck/chest area I don't like...possibly neck doesn't tie in good, but not sure
Mucling in front (besides neck) looks good, but definately needs more muscles in her hind-quarters
Needs a tiny bit of work on her topline also

What I do like about her conformation is the way her front legs are shaped. ......and her face!!!

Why did you cut her tail?!?!?! hehe
She's sooo pretty...I loooove that face of hers!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

ya shes deff toed out but i think it could be the way the ferrier is trimming her feet. idk


What kind of stuff can I do to get her neck to get more muscles ??

she needs more muscles in her back end are you sure?? 

lol she has like ginormic butt muscles loll 

any ideas to get her muscles in her hind as well??

I LOVE her head/face as well! My favorite thing about her!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She looks a little butt-high, & looks like she has a short back.
She has a very sweet face, & kind eye!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

it might just be the way the pictures are angled...but to me it doesn't look like she has much muscles in her hind-quarters...but if you say there is, I'm sure there is

Collecting properly, head on the vertical and hind-quarters enaged. Alot of long and low work...if you are comfortable just ride her in a halter and lead rope for reins. Use the lead rope only to do emergency stops and see if she'll keep her head down low. Alot of flexion...circles, turns, anything where she is using her neck.

For the hind end, try some trotting up hills, or collection work.

Yeah her head is like beautiful *drool* lol


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

poptart shes butt high cause shes still growing


and yup she has a short back thats why shes english lol western saddles JUST fit her lol


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

it's hard to say what she is...in one pic she is up hill but in another she is down hill, all i can say is that she look's 100% better then what she did at the old barn and 100 % happier too! her coat is really shinney and much better looking!! chances neck is a little too thin but with a lot of work it will gain muscel, i love the coloer of her halter too!!!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lol I think its cause its a rolling hay feild she was standing on so idk but she is still growing.some. ill see if I can get some pictures in the barn on cement sometime lol 


ya could doing a lot of flexing excersizes help?? like on ground makes her head turn a the way to her side and hold it there on both sides.

or maybe doing a lot of tight circles making her follow her head?


thanks for noticing she looks better  ya she is happier she more playful

ya we were using her show halter  the blue one. Im gonna get her a leather one at some point.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Cow-hocked and pigeon toed.
She's a bit sickle hocked.
Awkward croup angle as well...
Nice color though.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

How old
What breed
What are you using her for (or want to use her for)?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

everyone says she has the jumper butt  

shes 5 
shes a appaloosa tb
right now we have been doing a lot of jumping around 2 1/2 ft. some cross country.

i think my mare is gorgeous though! 


pigeoned toed??

lol harlee it seems like you dont like chance ver much  nah jk


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You really need better pictures of her squared up but I agree with most of what Harlee said.

Not really seeing the pigeon toed part though. Her neck seems pretty long but it might be the angle of the picture that makes it look 'off' compared to the rest of her body.

Truthfully, your winter picture looks a lot better, but I'm not sure why. Maybe because she's set up nicely.

The pictures you have really show her pretty bad conformation wise and I don't know that she really is.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

she needs weight

i like the winter picture better, too


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

No, its not that.
You just asked for critique and I gave it, I didn't plan on giving a twenty hour speech on how gorgeous your horse is.
But she's pretty, I was just merely stating what I saw.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

ya ill try and get some pictures of her squared up she was just way to food crazy. and she was fizzy in the pictures and she was over 150 lbs under weight there.

right now shes over weight for a large pont we weighed her, shes a bit over 1000 and there not suppose to be over 900 and something. 

Idk why her ribs are showing. She use to have a worm tummy I knew that was one reson but she doesnt have worms any more  hm idk 

She does have a VERY long neck. Im working on getting some muscle on it.

I was at some what of an angle cause she kept moving and wiggling. ill try in the barn or at the wash rack. she may stand still lol harlee i was jk


----------

